# Guide: How to upgrade a DELL Dimension E510 PC



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2016)

How to upgrade a DELL Dimension E510 PC

Ok, so you’ve got an older DELL computer with Windows XP, a Pentium D HT processor, 1GB of RAM, two WD 320GB SATA Drives, an IDE DVD player and a Radeon HD 6670 graphics card.
You want to upgrade it, here’s how!

The PC:







First, open the case and remove the WD 320GB SATA Drives and the graphics card.  Carefully place them in a box, you might need them for another computer.  Oh, and take the nice SATA cables, their blue, a rather nice color.  Put the case back together.

Tools needed:
A Colt 45.  This one is a military issue, holding 7 rounds.  Other similar tools can be substituted.






Ammunition.  Preferably hollow-point. 12 or more rounds recommended.






How to upgrade:

Place the E510 on a stable surface, preferably out in the open, away from people, cars, animals and manmade structures.

Load the tool with ammunition.  Aim and fire at will.  Results are impressive.  The computer moved a little.  Although it doesn’t seem any faster, you’ll find it has a whole new look and feel to it.  Quite satisfying!

Results:

A look from the side facing the upgrade tool:






A look from the side facing away from the upgrade tool (notice the holes are bigger):






A look inside to see the “upgrade pathways”:






Last step:  Go to a Microcenter, or online and purchase components to build your own computer.  Use the 320GB drives to store images of your new OS.  Re-use the graphic card if you only play shitty low-res games.

Conclusion:  9/10
Pros: Fun
Cons: No dynamite or C4

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

i would of stripped the entire unit down and sold the parts off


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

Love what you have done with it. You should pout this in the Mod forum for a vote. Nice 1911

Sell what? Its junk


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Love what you have done with it. You should pout this in the Mod forum for a vote. Nice 1911
> 
> Sell what? Its junk



not for people who need certain parts for other units


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

That use to be one of my favorite cases


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

That 1911 was made before 1920? So nice


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2016)

Jetster said:


> That 1911 was made before 1920? So nice



Yes, awesome piece.  I loved that case but the proprietary headers, MB and PSU made the upgrade choice easy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2016)

Instructions unclear. I put the 1911 in a toaster


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Tools needed:
> A Colt 45. This one is a military issue, holding 7 rounds. Other similar tools can be substituted.
> 
> 
> ...


well I love the 1911 model, what a piece of art…. 
actually great post, I was waiting for a project log or something like that… but anyway thanks for the great pics, I bet you had tons of fun, is there any video?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> well I love the 1911 model, what a piece of art….
> actually great post, I was waiting for a project log or something like that… but anyway thanks for the great pics, I bet you had tons of fun, is there any video?



PT1911 here, slide stop is not ambidextrious but the manual safety is


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> PT1911 here, slide stop is not ambidextrious but the manual safety is


Taurus model?


Spoiler: PT1911











colt's M1911 is the most precious pistol ever made!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> Taurus model?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PT1911
> ...



Yup Taurus, mine has the flashy slide lol


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 5, 2016)

Bloody yanks.  What did that computer ever do to you?  Murderers like you are the reason America needs gun control laws.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> well I love the 1911 model, what a piece of art….
> actually great post, I was waiting for a project log or something like that… but anyway thanks for the great pics, I bet you had tons of fun, is there any video?



No video.  I do however have an old palm treo 750w that is in dire need of an upgrade 



Red_Machine said:


> What did that computer ever do to you?



I'll sell you the motherboard.  Great price but shipping's a bitch.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup Taurus, mine has the flashy slide lol


i always wanted Colt M1911 model or smith & wesson model, great piece of art!
Also FN Five seveN 5.7mm is another great model!



Sasqui said:


> No video. I do however have an old palm treo 750w that is in dire need of an upgrade


lol... please make a video!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> Taurus model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The model used to fix this PC is slightly modded with a cam to brace the barrel.  Notice the skin guard on the back is shorter too.  It bites if you're not careful


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> It bites if you're not careful


big hands?
hammer bite?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2016)

im Canadian and I approve of this upgrade


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 6, 2016)

peche said:


> big hands?
> hammer bite?



Even with medium hands, the hammer will bite you if you're not paying attention.  Such a beau . ..stable, balanced pistol... one handed, only missed one round out of 7 on one clip, nailed the others at 15 yards



AlienIsGOD said:


> im Canadian and I approve of this upgrade



You must have DELL desktop upgrade experience   ... they make great stuff, it's just not upgradable,  I think by design!  Their laptops are very good.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> i would of stripped the entire unit down and sold the parts off


Thats not nearly as fun.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Results are impressive.  The computer moved a little.  Although it doesn’t seem any faster, you’ll find it has a whole new look and feel to it.  Quite satisfying!



Well, that's one way to add a side vent....


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Even with medium hands, the hammer will bite you if you're not paying attention. Such a beau . ..stable, balanced pistol... one handed, only missed one round out of 7 on one clip, nailed the others at 15 yards


always wanted to shoot such a amazing gun ... never hand the chance but had one in my hands once at my uncle's car shop, retired navy seal, my uncles best friend! also he told me about the hammer bite, even with medium hands you will got bitten thats right!

cheers lad! hope some would get one for me!


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 6, 2016)

This reminds me of the story I read in the Grand Rapids press. A man got arrested for shooting his computer because it was operating poorly.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 6, 2016)

oops, i may bring it home and build a sleeper project


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

Love this upgrade tutorial!  Reminds me of Office Space where they take bats to the printer.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Love this upgrade tutorial!  Reminds me of Office Space where they take bats to the printer.



Originally planned to take the useable components and simply recycle the PC.  Instead, it took a minor detour before recycling lol . Baseball bats are so passe hahaha


----------

